# Bee Skep Jerome Clock



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

at $300 opening bid, they are certainly proud of it!  too rich for this geezer, but beautiful just the same. thanks for sharing.


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

to pricey for this poor boy!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Interesting.......... and pricey.

As this is not a "for sale" item from a member I am
moving the thread to the photo section more as an
item of interest.


----------

